# How do I book my ticket for Binton?



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi all,

We are provisionally booked but don't know how to book 'properly'.

The email gave two links, stone leisure and warners, but neither home page details this rally.

I need to book and confirm immediately, can anyone point a novice in the right direction?

Thanks.

Bryan


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

It is confusing... but this is a MHF rally, you pay on site. Just make sure your confirmed on the list of attendees.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

upon checking the attendee's list, it seems your too late, this rally is fully booked and I can't see your name on it. PM LadyJ to check if there is anymore space.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Shane,

So I ignore the links to stone leisure and warners and just click on the third link, the one that comes up with the MHF 'Thanks for confirming...see you there'?


Regards
Bryan


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

see my previous comment above...


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I've sent LadyJ a PM, we were on the list. I clicked the confrom attendance and got the message detailed above.


I've checked the attendees list and can only count 65. 5 attendees must be missing from the list. including us


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I hope so buddy...


----------

